# good service at Betterbee



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

Did you buy any frames, mine have been on backorder since june 10th


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

they gave me yours  actually no I didn't get frames. bought a hundred in the fall


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I called Betterbee last week to split an order (part was backordered and I didn't want to hold up the entire order). While I was on the phone, I ordered custom labels and was told they would take a couple of weeks for the printing, shipping, etc. They arrived in less than a week. The woman who helped me was great. I just placed another order today because of the great service.


----------



## LEAD PIPE (May 22, 2005)

I am done with betterbee. I Had queens coming and ordered 2 nuks (in stock) from them. I paid for faster shipping and they did not arrive on their promised date or the next day. When I called they said there was a problem with the paperwork and since they couldn't get them to me on the day promised they did not ship them. I never received a call telling me this. I have had problems with them losing my online order (my conformation number was meaningless to them) I’ve had missing items in my orders and wood ware that was cracked and had to be repaired by me. I like the people there. They are always very nice but I have had enough.


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm calling them tomorrow To tell them to send what they have. My frames are still on backorder, yet Kelly bees sends me frames in less than a week. I ordered from Betterbee june 10th. Maybe they don't like newbees


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I just had a web order with better bee. They emailed me told me what was on backorder & when to expect it. 
The stuff arrived when they said it would.

No complaints.
Dan


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

KQ6AR You lucked out some of us are having problems with Betterbee. I don't mind doing business with them, I just did not expect the backordered frames to take so long.
I am getting winter prep ready now with about 2 months left to make sure things are right for overwintering.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

After reading various posts regarding problems with Betterbee, I was hesitant about placing an order, but since I wasn't ordering woodenware and hadn't had problems previously, I placed an online order for different sizes of bottles, caps, labels, etc.

Within a few hours I received an email requesting clarification on my label order. 

My order arrived in the time promised. I had my kids go thru the order, count bottles and lids and verify that everything was there. I was short ONE lid. I emailed Betterbee, received an almost immediate apology, followed by another email saying the lid had been mailed.

All in all, another very satisfactory experience with Betterbee.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

GRIMBEE said:


> KQ6AR You lucked out some of us are having problems with Betterbee. I don't mind doing business with them, I just did not expect the backordered frames to take so long.
> I am getting winter prep ready now with about 2 months left to make sure things are right for overwintering.


Many of the supply houses are having problems. In talking to one of them (not betterbee) their business boomed this year....five times over their best year in over a decade. 

So, with that in mind, I would find it difficult to blame any one company. As for frames and boxes. I bought out the last box of 50 medium frames and last four boxes of five each of illinios supers this past Tuesday. They didn't have any commercial boxes at all.... The company I am talking about is one of the largest. 

Best advice for all, buy your equipment as it becomes available starting now, for next year.


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

I bought frames and boxes a few weeks ago from dadant maybe you might want to try them. Mine were shallow though that might make a difference. Wow getting ready for winter. One of our flows just started a few weeks ago. Cotton. And the middle later blooming varietys just started fully blooming a little over a week or so ago. Some of the later cottons that got planted late started a week ago.

But then again this is Ca. I had tomatoes till after thanksgiving last year.

Angi


----------



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

*Shipping Refund*

I placed a large oeder with better and received it within a few days when I thought it would be well into the next week. Shipping cost me over $100 due to the items I ordered and I thought it was fair given the order. A week later I received a letter from them with a $30 refund on the shipping, they stated it did not cost as much as predicted. I have to say I was totally surprised, it;s nice to know they are that honest about it. I have been ordering from them for a few years now and it hasn't always been smooth but they do try.


----------

